# erreur -199



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Février 2000)

Voici ma petite mesavanture,
              PowerMac 7500, G3 266, Proformance III, MAC OS 9.0 et aucun probleme majeur;
              Je mets a jour les GameSprockets en 1.7.3 et je telecharge la démo de Star Wars Racer qui bloque en plein milieu, redemarrage et reparation auto (SOS Disque).
              IMPOSSIBLE de vider la poubelle. Le dossier Star War Racer contient soit-disant des fichiers en service, Sherlock me trouve 3 fichiers qui sont "grises" et qui "ont ete
              deja jetes".
              - LA CHOSE ME POURSUIT PENDANT DEUX JOURS.
              J'ai deux disques de 4GO, l'un me servant de sauvegarde; seulement depuis l'OS 9 , HYGWARE n'a pas mis a jour Personnal Backup (je suis donc en retard de
              sauvegarde) malgre quelques glissements de fichiers - J e tente le logiciel en demo de TRi EDRE (Tri-Backup) voulant tranferrer tout mon disque 1 sans les
              applications sur le 2, afin de re-initialiser le 1 et de tout reinstaller
              -Blocage en plein milieu de la Sauvegarde
              Redemarrage, SOS Disque itou, la les 2 bureaux se reconstruisent et suprise
              J'AI TOUT MES DOSSIERS DES DEUX COTES COINCES EN ERREUR - 199
              Idee pour recuperer? TECHTOOL PRO ME RECUPERE LES FICHIERS MAIS ILS CONSERVENT L'ERREUR -199
              De guerre lasse, j'ai tout de meme re-initialiser mon disque 1 mais jusqu'a preuve du contraire j'ai tout perdu, meme ma compta; J'ai garde quelques dossiers sur disque 2 en esperant que........

              Ah si, Tout est plus lent depuis la re-intallation.


----------

